# Dấu hiệu ống nước ngầm bị bể – giải quyết  nhanh  hóa đơn nước tiền tăng không rõ lý do



## ThoViet (8/10/20)

Ống nước âm trân, âm nền, âm tường rất không dễ nhìn thấy , không dễ phát hiện ra cho nên việc giải quyết ống nước bị bể ngầm không hề thuận lợi nếu như bạn không tồn tại kinh nghiệm . Dấu hiệu của ống nước bị bể ngầm cũng tùy trường hợp mà rất có thể phát hiện ra rất gấp rút hay rất gian nan

Thợ Sài Gòn – Thợ chuyên xử lý ống nước ngầm bị bể.

Chuyên dò tìm xử lý các đường ống nước ngầm bị bể.

Dùng máy dò chuyên được dùng hoàn toàn có thể định vị được vị trí rò rỉ nhỏ nhất với độ sâu trên 2m.

*3 dấu hiệu căn bản để quý vị biết nhà của mình đang bị vỡ ống nước ngầm.*
*#1 hóa đơn tiền nước không ngừng tăng đột biến*
Mức sử dụng nước trung bình hàng tháng của bạn chỉ với vài trăm ngàn một tháng.

Đột nhiên tiền nước tăng gấp 2 hoặc gấp 3 lần cũng có thể có thể nhiều hơn thế .

Chỉ sau 1 tháng sử dụng mà lượng nước sử dụng chung không thay đổi. Chưa tăng số lượng người dùng.

*=> Đây là dấu hiệu thứ nhất dễ nhận thấy rằng ống nước ngầm nhà mình bị bể*

*#2 Xuất hiện thêm các địa điểm tường , nền bị ẩm ướt*




Sau thời gian dài dùng , những địa điểm ống nước âm tường lộ diện ẩm ướt, rất có thể là do 2 Nguyên Nhân chính:


Ống nước trong tường ở đoạn đó bị bể
Có nguồn nước bên ngoài thấm vào
bạn soát lại hóa đơn tiền nước nếu như không có gì thay đổi nhiều thì rất có thể là do thấm.

hiện nay phần nhiều các chủ hộ đều dùng gạch men, giải quyết và xử lý chống thẩm thấu xuất sắc cho nên việc phát hiện này dường như rất gian nan .

Chỉ có thể phát hiện bằng cách này qua thời hạn dài sử dụng, con số tiền tri phí bỏ ra nhằm trả cho hóa đơn là rất cao .

*#3 Xuất hiện địa điểm xì nước, rò nước ra có thể thấy luôn bằng mắt thường.*




Dấu hiệu này thường là do lúc thay thế , lắp đặt các thiết bị vật dụng trong công ty,nhà.

Vô tình khoan, đục, cắt phải những vị trí ống nước âm tường, âm nền mà chưa biết tại vị trí đó có tuyến đường nước.

Trường hợp này hay xảy ra khi bạn mua lại nhà và chưa nắm đc hệ thống ống nước như thế nào .

Về căn bản , nếu bạn không xác định đc địa điểm thì số tiền bạn phải trả rất có thể to hơn tiền bạn cần phải trả hóa đơn 1 tháng.

Nhưng suy cho cùng, bạn không sửa hàng tháng bạn cần phải trả tiền nước vô lý cộng lại cũng sẽ hơn nhiều so với phí 1 lần thay thế .

*Thợ chuyên dò tìm ống nước bị bể** của Thợ Sài Gòn.*
Nhận dò tìm ống nước ngầm bị bể cùng với giá chỉ từ 500,000 / 1 lần dò *(Tùy thuộc vào điều kiện và số lượng ống cần dò tìm giá này còn có thể thể tăng)*.

*Thợ Sài Gòn cam kết nếu như không định vị được địa điểm ống nước ngầm bị bể gây nên thất thoát nước, thì khách hàng sẽ không phải thanh toán.*

Sau thời điểm dò tìm ống nước ngầm bị bể thành công. Thợ sẽ sửa lại vị trí ống nước bể( như đã báo giá).

*không chỉ có vậy Thợ Sài Gòn khẳng định.*
*nếu như khách hàng nhận thấy:*


Thợ không có kinh nghiệm làm việc.
Thợ có thái độ không đảm bảo trong tiến trình làm công việc .
Bảng Báo Giá có vấn đề.
Quý khách vui lòng gọi cho Tổng đài biết!

Thợ Sài Gòn sẽ đổi thợ khác cho mình.

Chúng tôi luôn muốn mang đến phục vụ tốt nhất cho bạn.

*Hãy liên hệ ngay **Thợ Sài Gòn **để có được sự hỗ trợ tốt nhất .*
Trên đây là những dấu hiệu cơ bản nhất về ống nước bể âm.

Cảm ơn khách hàng đã xem qua bài viết này của Thợ Sài Gòn


----------

